# ServerHand - KVM Virtual Private Servers - AntiDDoS / 512MB RAM / 15GB SSD - $2.50/month



## ServerHand (Jul 24, 2017)

ServerHand offers KVM VPS hosting located in the Piscataway, NJ USA. We believe that everyone should get personalized service. At the end of the day, you should not have to worry about whether or not your server is offline or your server software is out of date. Let us worry about that!

*Network and Datacenter Features*

Fast load times with over 1000 Gigabits of capacity
Multiple 10 Gbps uplinks per switch
Fully redundant with automatic fail-over
Peering with only premium upstream providers
100% Network Uptime SLA
0% Packet Loss Guarantee

*KVM 512*

512 MB RAM
Single Core
15GB SSD Space
Ubuntu/Debian/Centos (Installed after your initial panel login.)

DDoS Protected
1 IPv4 IP / Full /64 IPv6 Included

VPS Manager Panel (IPMI / Start / Stop / Reboot)
*$2.50/Month* - Order.
or *$24.00/year* -- Order.


*KVM 1024*

1024 MB RAM
Single Core
30GB SSD Space
Ubuntu/Debian/Centos (Installed after your initial panel login.)

DDoS Protected
1 IPv4 IP / Full /64 IPv6 Included

VPS Manager (IPMI / Start / Stop / Reboot)
*$5.00/Month* - Order.
or *$48.00/Year* - Order.


Additional Addons Available 


cPanel/WHM VPS Optimized Monthly License - $15.95 USD Monthly
Softaculous VPS Monthly License - $2.50 USD Monthly
Fantastico Monthly License - $3.95 USD Monthly
Installatron VPS Monthly License - $3.50 USD Monthly
RVSiteBuilder VPS Monthly License - $6.95 USD Monthly
Trendy Site Builder HTML Bundle License - $18.95 USD Monthly
Additional Virtual Private Servers offerings can be found here: Serverhand Virtual Private Servers

Network Test IP: 216.155.142.205
Network Test File: 1GB.

Uptime Report: Here


Main Server Benchmark:


[email protected]:~# ./bench.sh
Benchmark started on Mon Jul 24 21:15:54 EDT 2017
Full benchmark log: /root/bench.log

System Info
-----------
Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K CPU @ 4.20GHz
CPU Cores : 7
Frequency : 4199.999 MHz
Memory : 64372 MB
Swap : 0 MB
Uptime : 16 days, 12:34,

OS : Debian GNU/Linux 8
Arch : x86_64 (64 Bit)
Kernel : 3.16.0-4-amd64
Hostname : nycnode001


Speedtest (IPv4 only)
---------------------
Your public IPv4 is 172.93.102.139

Location Provider Speed
CDN Cachefly 109MB/s

Atlanta, GA, US Coloat 84.4MB/s
Dallas, TX, US Softlayer 31.9MB/s
Seattle, WA, US Softlayer 27.5MB/s
San Jose, CA, US Softlayer 16.8MB/s
Washington, DC, US Softlayer 3.21MB/s

Tokyo, Japan Linode 12.4MB/s
Singapore Softlayer 8.44MB/s

Rotterdam, Netherlands id3.net 2.43MB/s
Haarlem, Netherlands Leaseweb 92.2MB/s


Disk Speed
----------
I/O (1st run) : 432 MB/s
I/O (2nd run) : 434 MB/s
I/O (3rd run) : 433 MB/s
Average I/O : 433 MB/s


----------

